# reel weeds structure on a string



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Anybody use the structure on a string reel weeds? Get any good results.

Got some on sale about the time of ice off last year, so didn't get a chance to use them.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

my buddy wraps them around his camera cord. other than theat never used them


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I've had them for 2 years now and we usually put them in our spare holes in the permanent house. Haven't really noticed a big difference using them, however, but we still use them. We've all agreed they seem to help a touch (how do you ever know for sure?).


----------



## rjhookset (Jan 5, 2009)

Started using them this winter. I think they do attract bait fish and pan fish or at least when a school comes in maybe hold them a little longer. Still doesn't make them bite though.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Im with RJ when im watching fish on my camera they definetly do seem to hang around longer than usual with the reel weeds.. But it is still up to you to get them to bite...


----------

